# Grooming



## joanna1984 (Jun 14, 2010)

Hello, I was after some advice about grooming. At the moment my scruffy little mutt has never been trimmed or clipped and I'm not sure whether to get him done or not. We cut back the hair on his face because it flops over and obstructs his view and when he eats it gets stuck in his beard! Last time he was trimmed by my OH when i was out and he got a bit trigger happy with the scissors and my poor pooch looked as if he had been run over by a blunt lawnmower!! (not good). Can anyone tell me how to find a decent groomer and how do I know that they are good and will look after my dog properly. I live in Burton on Trent in Staffordshire. Also what do you think about Dial a Dog Wash as they come to your house and wash and clip your dog in their vans.

Thanks
Jo x


----------

